# New- TIME VXRS ULTEAM WORLD STAR



## wcc1984 (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my buddy's bike that he just built. Since he has not ridden serious in a few years he asked me to help spec. the build. Here is what we came up with. 

Frame-Time VXRS ULTEAM World Star w/translink post(55cm). 
Fork- Time World Star 
Headset- Time 
Stem- Time ULTEAM(110mm) 
Saddle- Time ULTEAM w/carbon rails and shell 
Bars- FSA K-Force carbon bars w/shallow drop 
Shifters/Brake Levers- Sram Red 
Front Derailer- Sram Red 
Rear Derailer- Sram Red 
Chain- Shimano Dura Ace 
Cassette- Sram Red (11-26) 
Brakes- Sram Red 
Cranks/Rings/B.B.- Fulcrum RS(172.5) w/53 X 39 rings 
Pedals- Time ULTEAM -carbon w/Ti axles 
Wheels- Fulcrum Racing Zero 
Skewers- Fulcrum Racing Zero 
Tires- Michelin Pro Race 
Tubes- Michelin ultra light 
Bottle Cages- Time carbon 
Bar Tape- Easton 
Cables- Gore Ride 
Computer- Cat Eye cordless(not installed yet) 

Really came out beautiful. Have not weighed it yet but it is for sure sub 15 lbs.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Macho looking bike. The Time folks seem to have given the latest bikes a chunkier, less ethereal, more purposeful look. It looks seriously fast. I expect that your buddy is in seventh heaven...with a much lighter wallet.


----------



## oneminuteman74 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a bike that looks good but does not hold up under stress. If you are a serious racer do NOT buy this bike. I own one. It is now being sent back to Time for inspection. The integrated seat post has cracked , split and bent in the middle. I did this while riding the bike doing a big sprint then sitting down on the saddle while pedaling. Hit a bump in the road and my weight at 35-40 mph and only 600 watts cracked the seat post. Time is in disbelief... I weigh 175 so if you get this bike I hope your not over 150. Buy the way Time is taking it's time with replacement or repair so I will not have a racing bike for at least a month! Please buy a higher quality frame from a company that supports their customers.


----------



## T-Fen (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry this happened to you, but it sounds like this is a one-off thing. I have one of these frames and know others that do and none of us has experienced anything like this.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not saying you shoudn't be disappointed with the failure and Time's service, but you can cut off the translink (integrated seat mast) and use a conventional 27.2 seat post.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

i know it seems BAD, but 1 month is nothing out of the ordinary with regards to total frame replacement. sorry to hear about your race season, i know a total bummer, but just pick up some cheap cannondale caad 5 or something and race the hell out of it, until the problem is resolved. most other manufacturers would take at least that long on a top end frame like that; all like as in cervelo specialized etc..patience man....


----------



## oneminuteman74 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Integrated Seat Post*

If you have to cut it to prevent brakage (and use a regular length seat post), then why offer the integrated seat post? Whats the advantage? Perhaps Time needs to have a disclaimer, something like... "If you have an XL or XXL size frame and you weight over 170 lbs then we advise you to use a standard length seat post. You can keep as much as the post as you like. We think the more post the greater the performance, however if you are concerned about weight then cut the mast down to the minium length." hummmm You guys who do not have a problem, did you cut your seat post? If so how short? or Are you using a full length seat post?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I have four and a half inches of seatmast on my size XS Time Edge Translink The folks at the Time Sport Outlet in Santa Barbara did the cutting. 

I certainly don't want to jinx things, but after 7500 miles or so I've yet to hear or feel even a single creak from the frame. I weigh in the low 160's. I'm not a racer by any stretch of the imagination. I just like to ride my bike. 

Too bad about your bad luck. Did you have any problems with your previous bikes?


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

I've been quite happy with the 3 different Time's that I've owned. And one of our sales reps (big guy...races crits) has been quite happy with his VXRS, including a pretty brutal crash that did more damage to him than to his frame. I do wonder about the damage from oneminuteman's frames. I would have no problems buying yet another Time...


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

*This can occur on other bikes too.*

I recall that during the last stage of this year's Tour de France, one rider who was
trying to get away broke his seatpost. I don't know what kind of frame it was,
nor whether nor not it was an integrated post. But maybe it's not really so unheard of.

Note that with a Time Translink, you are not supposed to cut the the small seatpost
that fits into the frame at all. I assume that oneminuteman didn't do this. Also, I think I recall that Time does in fact recommend a special seatpost for riders who are over a
certain weight.

In any case, although I have a VXS Translink and am very happy with it, I'm not really sure what its value is, except that it looks cool, shaves maybe a few grams off the weight of the bike, and gives you an excuse not to let anyone else test ride your bike. As other people have pointed out, if you damage the Translink, or even if you just feel like you want more flexibility, you can cut the Translink mostly off and use a Time supplied seat collar and seat tube.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

One sweet ride.

Very happy with my VXRS Ulteam. Rides like nothing else. In a crit, though, I'm a bit partial to my System Six, though. That's probably because I'm afraid of crashing the Ulteam.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*That sucks. .*



oneminuteman74 said:


> I own one. It is now being sent back to Time for inspection. The integrated seat post has cracked , split and bent in the middle.


I despise integrated seat masts. You ought to dump it and get a Wilier like a Le Ro or Cento, they don't fall apart and have a 5 year warranty.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*There is none.*



oneminuteman74 said:


> Whats the advantage?


It's a marketing gimmick. Frames are so optimized now a days frame makers are looking for any silly thing to stand out.


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

The weight limit on the post is 180#'s. You are pretty close. And why don't you just cut the seat mast down and use a regular 27.2 seatpost. You can do that on a TIME.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)




----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

my friend has been racing his vxrs since 2006 without issue, it's an amazing machine


----------



## svanip (Feb 6, 2008)

oneminuteman74 said:


> This is a bike that looks good but does not hold up under stress. If you are a serious racer do NOT buy this bike. I own one. It is now being sent back to Time for inspection. The integrated seat post has cracked , split and bent in the middle. I did this while riding the bike doing a big sprint then sitting down on the saddle while pedaling. Hit a bump in the road and my weight at 35-40 mph and only 600 watts cracked the seat post. Time is in disbelief... I weigh 175 so if you get this bike I hope your not over 150. Buy the way Time is taking it's time with replacement or repair so I will not have a racing bike for at least a month! Please buy a higher quality frame from a company that supports their customers.


You are very unlucky on both counts I had a frame damaged due to a faulty crank, time replaced the frame along with a new campy record crankset, fully rebuilt in 1 week flown into australia via airfreight, thats the best service i have ever had. Also they must be considering the hoe exactly the damage that was caused, because tey simply just do not break that easly I have 3 of them they are probably the best bike out there hands down !


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

*VXRS Owners*

Hey VXRS owners. I test rode a VXR and absolutely loved it.
But now I am torn between the VXR and VXRS Worldstar.
I do not race but ride with people who do and do mostly longer hilly rides at moderate pace.
Comfort is definitely a concern and the VXR was great. Question is would I lose that comfort going to the VXRS Worldstar? I read something about the VXR being designed to absorb shock and VXRS being designed more for stiffness.

Thanks


----------



## svanip (Feb 6, 2008)

*Go the VXR Pro*

Hi in reply i recommend the the VXR I have both the ulteam and the VXR and for long ride and comfort its a noticeable difference also the VXR rolls better at any speed where as you have to constantly work harder on the ulteam. Have Fun


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

QQUIKM3 said:


> I despise integrated seat masts. You ought to dump it and get a Wilier like a Le Ro or Cento, they don't fall apart and have a 5 year warranty.


Not from what I've seen. 2 customers of mine have had to have their Le Roi's replaced. Luckily it was within the stingy (relatively) 5 years. TIME's warranty is lifetime AND if you crash/crunch it the frame is repairable.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

i love times.. just got a vxsr i would love to get the rxr ulteam... but whatever... sorry for the blurry.. i have plenty of wheels to choose from.. just need a groupo...


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Which model was the mostly black one with an integrated post from 4 years ago?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*it's the VXRS..minus the Ulteam*

the first integrated frameset was the VXRS, it then evolved to VXRS-ULTEAM and now we have the VXRS-Ulteam Worldstar

im riding the Ulteam..
fantastic ride..i wouldn't trade it for anything else..

except may be the RXR Ulteam  (although i still prefer traditional tubes of the VXRS rather than the aero tubes found on the new RXR Ulteam )


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*here's my ride..*

prior to the VXRS Ulteam, i've have the Time VXR

VXR is a tad stiffer than the Ulteam.

nevertheless both are fantastic framesets.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Hello, 

2008 Time VXRS Ulteam Worldstar, size M

2009 Campagnolo Super Record

2008 Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra

The crankset is a temporary solution until the a compact Super Record crankset is available from the French importer. 

Weight: 6,4kg (if I remember it right. It might not be the accurate weight of the bike)


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have been looking for a nice, light carbon frame for a while and "stumbled" upon this one last night while surfing. The thing that I find most interesting is the geometry. I'm 6'2" with a 36" inseam. My current custom ti frame (which I like) has a tt of 58cm and a 19.2cm headtube. The Look is 58cm and 19.3cm. The seat and headtube angles are the same on both as well. I know that there are other things about the geometries that are different in some ways. Carbon and ti will certainly ride differently, but in my search for a nice carbon frame this one seems to fit almost identically to the one I have now. 

I'm considering a build of new Campy with some DT/Edge Composites wheels and Syntace stem/post/bar. I'm not a racer, but I like to log long miles and this bike seems like it ought to be perfect for such rides.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

tyro said:


> I have been looking for a nice, light carbon frame for a while and "stumbled" upon this one last night while surfing. The thing that I find most interesting is the geometry. I'm 6'2" with a 36" inseam. My current custom ti frame (which I like) has a tt of 58cm and a 19.2cm headtube. The Look is 58cm and 19.3cm. The seat and headtube angles are the same on both as well. I know that there are other things about the geometries that are different in some ways. Carbon and ti will certainly ride differently, but in my search for a nice carbon frame this one seems to fit almost identically to the one I have now.
> 
> I'm considering a build of new Campy with some DT/Edge Composites wheels and Syntace stem/post/bar. I'm not a racer, but I like to log long miles and this bike seems like it ought to be perfect for such rides.


The VXR Proteam is actually a nice frameset and i would highly recommend that.
Of course, if budget is not an issue, you can always opt for the ULTEAM Worldstar. 
IMHO, the ULTEAM is a tad more comfy than the VXR.

I have zero experience on LOOK frames, so i would leave it to the others to comment.
Anyway, you definitely can't go wrong with TIME.

cheers


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm writing this post to ask for help..
I narrowed my choices of a new bicycle to two TIME frames. The VXRS Ulteam (wich I always loved) and the new VRS Vibraser
I'm 5"9 and 170 pounds and love to climb and do long rides, but don't refuse a good sprint
Will I gain in confort with the VRS? What about stiffness?
I currently own a Bianchi 928 Carbon HOC 2006...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

alex0220 said:


> I'm writing this post to ask for help..
> I narrowed my choices of a new bicycle to two TIME frames. The VXRS Ulteam (wich I always loved) and the new VRS Vibraser
> I'm 5"9 and 170 pounds and love to climb and do long rides, but don't refuse a good sprint
> Will I gain in confort with the VRS? What about stiffness?
> I currently own a Bianchi 928 Carbon HOC 2006...


personally, i believe the VRS Vibraser should be more comfortable than the ULTEAM..
the carbon used on the Vibraser is slightly different from the ULTEAM.
(perhaps you can check on TIME's website for technical comparison??)

If you want a TIME with good stiffness, i would suggest the VXR Proteam.
here's my ranking (personal experience) in terms of stiffness, from stiffest to most comfortable.

VXR > ULTEAM > VRS Vibraser

cheers.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

I test rode a VXR and thought it was good in both stiffness and comfort.
From what I have heard the ULTEAM might be slightly less comfort than the VXR.
I don't know much about the VRS but it sounds like the VXS which would be the softer ride compared to the others.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

DeLuz said:


> I test rode a VXR and thought it was good in both stiffness and comfort.
> From what I have heard the ULTEAM might be slightly less comfort than the VXR.
> I don't know much about the VRS but it sounds like the VXS which would be the softer ride compared to the others.


i always have the impression that the ULTEAM rides like a Colnago C50 (smooth and comfortable)..and the VXR is kinda like Colnago EP (stiffer)..
not so sure that a Translink yields a stiffer chassis, though technically it should be stiffer.

it's all down to individual feel i guess.

cheers.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Maverick, for the answers.....
Right now I'm going slightly towards the VRS, based on confort. Only still a little concerned about stiffness.... It is really almost impossible to buy a bike without riding it first. I rode the VXRS Ulteam WorldStar and loved it, but since we don't have an official reseller of TIME down here in Brasil I think I will not have the chance to ride the VRS Vibraser before going to France. And since I have a friend that will try to get some good prices for me (he was sponsored by Time a while ago), I'll probably have to order it before arriving in France for the L'Etape in July!!!!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

DeLuz said:


> I test rode a VXR and thought it was good in both stiffness and comfort.
> From what I have heard the ULTEAM might be slightly less comfort than the VXR.
> I don't know much about the VRS but it sounds like the VXS which would be the softer ride compared to the others.


I heard the exactly opposite.
I think the VXRS is slightly less stiff but more comfortable than VXR (I was told by a guy who owns both).
I own a VXR (but never ridden VXRS) and I can tell you that it rides superbly and has very nice stiffness but not as comfortable as some of the other bikes I have ridden but not uncomfortable.
I just purchased a RXR Ulteam. I understand that it is the stiffest Time yet.
I have yet to put it together since I'm traveling this and next week.
I think both VRS Vibraser and VXRS are comfortable bikes. 
With that said, I think the wheelset and the tires have a much greater affect on the ride.


----------

